# Wirelessly Transmit Mac to TV



## twister (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Mac Mini and it works great to watch TV online with HULU. However, all the cables going to my TV suck as the Mini is across the room.  Is there a way I can wirelessly transmit streaming internet video to my TV?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 23, 2008)

How'd you miss this?  http://www.apple.com/appletv/whatis.html


----------



## twister (Nov 23, 2008)

Did I miss something or where does it say that it goes on the web?  Can it stream TV from Hulu.com?


----------



## fryke (Nov 24, 2008)

No, DeltaMac probably just went from thread title to answer without reading your post properly.

I'm not sure whether a wireless solution would be either cheap or good quality. I'd go with long cables, as sad as it sounds. _Or_ move the mini. If it's a 1080i or even 720p TV set, that can act as quite a normal computer screen, too.


----------



## twister (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks fryke.


----------



## fryke (Nov 24, 2008)

There _are_ hacks for AppleTV that allow some fancy internet stuff. I even remember something about hulu, but could be wrong. I have to say I'm not particularly interested in hacking my AppleTV since I prefer "the real thing" with simple, straightforward updates from Apple.


----------



## twister (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea, I saw that boxee enables HULU.com. ::love::


----------

